# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Portable The Bat!

## DaMirka

*The Bat! Pro 5.0.0.110 Beta Portable*

The Bat! Pro – общепризнанная система обработки электронных сообщений, которая прекрасно совмещает в себе все качества, необходимые опытному пользователю. Интуитивный интерфейс позволяет пользователям The Bat! приступить к работе сразу после установки. Эффективный механизм фильтрации и сортировки помогает обрабатывать огромные потоки входящей почты, с которыми не справляются другие программы. Все эти функции, наряду с полностью настраиваемыми инструментами автоматической обработки, избавляют пользователей от рутинной работы. 

Основные возможности программы: 
URL менеджер для фонового извлечения изображений в формате HTML. Появление URL менеджера для фонового извлечения изображений в формате HTML обусловлено все более частым проникновением вредоносных кодов в компьютеры пользователей через сообщения HTML, содержащие графику. Новый менеджер позволяет блокировать подозрительные и пропускать безопасные изображения, производя извлечение не в зависимости от папки или адресата сообщения, а исходя из опасности хоста или URL поступившего сообщения;
На вооружение пользователей поступили наборы Избранных папок и адресов, позволяющие группировать папки по различным критериям, независимо от принадлежности к почтовым ящикам. Пользователи с многоуровневыми базами сообщений оценят функцию быстрого перехода к нужному сообщению. Например, можно поместить в Избранное различные рабочие проекты, часто просматриваемые папки, важнейшие непрочитанные сообщения и т.д.;
История адресов дает пользователям возможность отслеживать сообщения для каждого из своих корреспондентов. Мастер настройки Истории адресов автоматически соберет информацию по адресатам; впоследствии пользователи смогут настроить ведение Истории адресов для тех или иных адресатов. История адресов ведется во вкладке «Адреса» на панели просмотра папок в главном окне, также ее можно совместить с использованием Избранных папок, упомянутых ранее;
Современный дизайн главных окон понравится с первого взгляда. Заголовки и свободные пространства окон выполнены на приятном градиентном фоне, убраны ненужные границы вокруг графических компонентов, мешавшие восприятию. Раздел учетных записей строки состояния снабжен собственным настраиваемым всплывающим меню, а сама строка состояния оснащена опцией показа/скрытия журнала учетных записей;
Улучшенный текстовый редактор MicroEd. Теперь в список возможностей текстового редактора MicroEd входит поддержка кодировки Unicode, способность использовать все системные шрифты. Вы сможете использовать разные шрифты для разных элементов сообщения и функцию буксировки (drag-and-drop) для всей системы. В редактор добавлена функция «Повторить» и одновременная проверка орфографии для разных языков. Поиск текста по сообщению оснащен новыми возможностями;
Усовершенствованный модуль просмотра изображений. Теперь с помощью модуля просмотра изображений пользователи могут просматривать все изображения, вложенные в письмо, переключаться между этими изображениями. Модуль поддерживает поворот, алгоритмы изменения размера и масштаба, полноэкранный режим. Кроме того, модуль работает с изображениями JPEG с цветовыми схемами CMYK и YCCK;
Более эффективная техническая поддержка. Введена переменная среды EMAIL, которая облегчит техническую поддержку программы. Набирая «EMAIL» в адресной строке Windows Explorer, вы автоматически попадаете в директорию The Bat!. Таким образом, пользователь может попасть в The Bat! напрямую из Windows Explorer, независимо от того, где находится директория программы;
Умные кнопки безопасности в сообщениях PGP и S/MIME. Кнопки, которые отображаются в главной панели сообщения PGP или S/MIME теперь показывают многочисленные опции сообщения. К примеру, если сообщение подписано и зашифровано, вы увидите одну кнопку, которая объединяет значки «подпись» и «шифрование».
Меню этих кнопок содержат весь список действий, применимых к сообщению (к примеру, дешифровка, показ свойств подписи, импорт сертификатов и т.д.). Важнейшие из действий выделены жирным шрифтом; именно эти действия будут выполнены по щелчку левой кнопкой мыши. Если таковых действий более одного, то щелчок левой кнопкой мыши откроет меню, которое будет содержать только эти важнейшие действия;
Более быстрая работа The Bat! Сортировка сообщений по полям "От", "Кому" или "Тема" теперь в пять раз ускорена. Кроме того, The Bat! теперь задействует еще меньше ресурсов компьютера благодаря исправленным утечкам памяти.


Полное название:  The Bat! Pro 5.0.0.110 Beta Portable

Год выпуска: 2010

Версия:   5.0.0.110 Beta

Оф.сайт: 
Язык интерфейса: MUI (Русский имеется)
Таблэтка: не требуется
Платформа: Windows 2K/XP/Vista/Windows 7
Размер:   12,2 Мb
Формат:   rar


http://turbo.to/h1pwz78nrzpp.html
http://letitbit.net/download/74601.7...ngual.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/ks3odw4h6

----------

